# Duyuru > Kültür >  Altay felsefesinde nilüfer çiçeği'

## atoybil

Altay felsefesinde nilüfer çiçeğiğ

Türk Dünyası Araştırmaları Vakfı''nın düzenlediği Türk Dünyası üocuk şenliği''nde Altay Cumhuriyeti''nden gelen iki Türk kadını ile tanışmıştım. Biri Ustkan şehrinin vali yardımcısı Maya Sarina, diğeri Halk Oyunları üğretmeni Anjilika Malçoyeva idi. 
İki Altay Türkü''nü bulmuşken, Balkar Türkleri''nden üruzlan Bolat aracılığı ile ikisine de "Altay felsefesinin özü nedir?" diye sordum. 
Maya, "Saflık, saf ruh" diye cevap verdi ve ekledi; "Tıpkı Lotus (Nilüfer) çiçeği gibi.."
Anjilika de bu cevaba katıldı. 
O sırada, gemiyle Boğaz turundaydık ve her masada bir Nilüfer çiçeği vardı.. 
Bilindiği gibi, Nilüfer, çamurlu ve kirli ortamlarda yetişmesine rağmen yapraklarını ve çiçeklerini devamlı temizleyebilen bir bitkidir. 


Yaşar üoruhlu , "Lotus ikonografisi ve Uygur sanatında Lotus" başlıklı bilimsel makalesinde "Kesinlik, yeryüzü, hürriyet, saflık, temizlik gibi hususiyetler nilüferin simgelediği değerler arasındadır. Lotus, çamurun içerisinde kirlenmeden, dünyanın içerisinde doğmuş, fakat dünyanın üstünde yaşamış ve büyümüştür" der. 
üoruhlu, nilüfer çiçeğinin tarihçesini şöyle anlatır: 
"Lotus çiçeğinin tasvirlerine Uygur sanatında yoğun bir şekilde rastladığımız gibi, İslamiyet''ten sonra, Karahanlılar vasıtasıyla Türk-İslam sanatına aktarıldığını ve Selçuklularla da Anadolu''ya geldiğini biliyoruz. Hatta bu aktarılma çeşitli vesilelerle Ortadoğu''ya indikleri vakit, bizzat Uygurlar eliyle de gerçekleşmiştir. Lotus çiçeği sadece Uygurların da mensup olduğu Budizm''e ait bir çiçek değildi. Mısır''da, Asurlularda, Greklerde ve Perslerde de lotus çiçeğinin dini ikonografisinin sanat eserlerine yansıdığını biliyoruz. Lotus Hindistan bölgesinin dışında en yaygın olarak Mısır''da sözü edilen bir bitkidir. Bu sebeple, bazı araştırmacılar Hindistan''da dolayısıyla Budizm''in veya diğer Hint kökenli dinlerin gittiği yerlerde, bu arada Uygur Budizminde ve sanatında, lotusun görülmesinin sebebini Mısır''a bağlamak eğilimindedir. Ancak bu motifin Hindistan''da daha yaygın bir biçimde kullanım alanı bulduğu da bir gerçektir. Asya''nın çeşitli bölgelerinde yaygın olarak tasvir edilen lotusun Türkler arasında da, yalnızca Uygur sanatında kullanılmadığı görülmektedir. Nitekim Altaylar bölgesinde yapılan kazılarda ortaya çıkarılmış eserler üzerinde lotus çiçeği tasvirlerine rastlanmaktadır. ürneğin İkinci Pazırık kurganında, bir gemin yanak kayışındaki tokalarda, yine kurganlardan çıkarılan bazı tekstil ürünlerinde ve Göktürk dönemine ait bazı taş sanduka parçalarının üzerindeki tezyinatta, doğrudan doğruya lotus olarak teşhis edilebilen veya lotus olabileceği düşünülen çiçek motiflerine rastlanmıştır. Maveraünnehir bölgesinde Karluk Türklerine ait olduğu kabul edilen, Amuderya''nın kuzeyindeki Açina Tepe''deki Budist Viharası''ndaki duvar resimlerinde de bu konudaki güzel örneklere rastlanmaktadır." 


üoruhlu''dan edindiğimiz bilgiler, Nilüfer çiçeğine Altaylar bölgesi kazılarında rastlandığını gösterdiğine göre, bugünkü Altay Türkleri''nin kendi felsefelerini hala nilüfer çiçeğine bağlamış olması, ne kadar önemli değil mi? 
Anjilika, "Temizlik çocuğun ruhunda doğuştan vardır. Bizim görevimiz onu geliştirmektir. Biz bunu sanat yoluyla yapmaya çalışıyoruz. üocuklar milletimizin geleceğidir, Türklerin geleceğidir. İstanbul''da gördük ki, buradaki Türkler her çocuğu bütün milletin gururu olarak algılıyor. Okulda, çocuklar derste, teneffüste çok gürültü yapıyor, kimse onlara kızmıyorğ" dedi. 

Maya ve Anjilika, beni, eşim ve çocuklarımla birlikte, her sene 1-4 Temmuz tarihleri arasında kutlanan Altay bayramına da davet ettiler ama bu sene gidemedik. 
İkisi de Altay felsefesinin bu bayrama sinmiş olduğunu, onu görmek, duymak gerektiğini, sözlerle anlatmanın mümkün olmadığını söylediler. Kısmetse gideriz..

Aslan Blut

----------

